# Driver para motor



## hawk360 (Ene 26, 2007)

Alguien sabe de algun driver para motores de CC tipo al L293D pero que aguante más corriente?? Necesito controlar con un PIC un motor de 4,8 V y con un consumo máximo (a rotor parado) de unos 4 A.


----------



## Aristides (Ene 26, 2007)

En la publicación, "Nuts & Volts",  #23, encontrarás ejemplos de puentes H, de componentes  discretos.

Los artículos de la revista "Nuts & Volts", están en el CD de Parallax o en los sitios;  http://www.parallax.com/html_pages/downloads/nvcolumns/Nuts_Volts_Downloads.asp y 
http://www.todomicrostamp.com/parallax_argentina/indice_nv.php


----------



## gonsefo (Sep 26, 2008)

el L298 en la nota de aplicacion de su pdf viene la conexion en paraelo de los 2 drivers internos para 4A


----------

